# Help find: Catalytic Converter



## BavarianWheels (Jan 5, 2004)

.
.
I'm in need of a catalytic converter for a 1988 E28 528e. Apparently from the manifold to the muffler section. The manifold is good...and the muffler section is good.

Could someone point me to reputable dealers for a new parts online?

Thanks! :thumbup: 
.
.


----------



## BavarianWheels (Jan 5, 2004)

.
.
...or an L.A. area shop...

Thx.
.
.


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

BavarianWheels said:


> .
> .
> I'm in need of a catalytic converter for a 1988 E28 528e. Apparently from the manifold to the muffler section. The manifold is good...and the muffler section is good.
> 
> ...


www.bmaparts.com "Call" and talk to Patrick or Yves (brothers) great people & great prices, that's where all my parts come from, even my radiator! :thumbup: 
They're located in Glendale.

Keith '95 540


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

www.bmrparts.com

Used... worth a shot...


----------



## BavarianWheels (Jan 5, 2004)

.
.
Thanks!! I will check both places...
.
.


----------

